

What's the next big thing for the Internet of Things?  - kumarski


======
se85
Web sockets.

It's not there yet, but when it is just as common to find WebSockets in a
javascript engine as it is to find AJAX functionality, and Web socket
functionality is available in a larger number of backend platforms.

We will definitely be seeing a lot more real time web apps/web sites and the
very nature of that could change the face of the internet quite easily I'd
imagine. Heres to wishful thinking!

------
majorapps
NFC - once NFC becomes ubiquitous, it'll be a lot easier for developers and
manufacturers to integrate solutions. The problem at the moment is that we
don't have critical mass of readers.

------
glimcat
I think we're still waiting for the first big thing.

